# Ich dachte du wärst vs. seist ...



## MarX

Hallo!

Ich habe jemand kennen gelernt der sagte er sei aus der Slowakei, aber dann hab ich in seinem Gesichtsbuchsprofil gelesen, dass er aus den Niederlanden sei. Sag ich ihm denn "Ich dachte du wärst Slowake" oder "Ich dachte du seist Slowake"? Oder ist beides zulässig?

Danke und einen schönen Tag wünsch ich!

Grüsse,


MarX


----------



## elroy

Ich würde _wärest_ sagen aber soweit ich weiß ist beides richtig.

_Seiest_ würde ich dann bevorzugen, wenn ich mich konkret auf den Zeitpunkt des Denkens beziehe.

_Als ich ihn kennengelernt habe, dachte ich, er sei Slowake, aber nach einem Gespräch mit ihm war mir schon klar, dass das nicht der Fall ist._


----------



## severin83

Ich denke Konjunktiv I (seist) ist hier nicht richtig, da das eher nach einer Nachahmung des Subjunktivs aus romanischen Sprachen (e.g. Spanisch) aussieht, dem der deutsche Konjunktiv I aber nicht entspricht.
"Wärst" ist denkbar, aber ich würde meinen dass hier gar kein Konjunktiv notwendig ist. 
=> Ich dachte du bist Slowake.
Möglicherweise bin ich hier aber auch von der Umgangssprache geblendet. (??)
lg


----------



## berndf

Ich denke Elroy hat Recht. Beide Formen (Konjunktiv I und Konjunktiv II) möglich. In der deutschen Umgangssprache wird der Konjunktiv I von vielen Sprechern kaum noch verwandt und erscheint vielen daher "merkwürdig". Falsch ist seine Verwendung hier aber meiner Ansicht nach nicht.
 
Es besteht ein Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen den beiden Formen: Der Konjunktiv I wird gebraucht, wenn die Annahme weiterhin besteht, sich bestätigt hat oder zumindest noch möglich ist, während der Konjunktiv II bedeutet, dass sich die Annahme als falsch herausgestellt hat:
Konjunktiv I: _Aha, Du bist also tatsächlich Slowake; ich dachte mit schon, du seiest einer._
Konjunktiv I: _Ich dachte, du seiest Slowake. Stimmt das?_
Konjunktiv II: _Aha, Du bist also Tscheche; ich dachte, du wärst Slowake._
_ _
_Die Verwendung des Indikativs statt des Konjunktiv I ist in den Beispielen auch möglich und nach heutigem Sprachempfinden auch natürlicher:___
Konjunktiv I: _Aha, Du bist also tatsächlich Slowake; ich dachte mit schon, dass du einer bist._
Konjunktiv I: _Ich dachte, du bist Slowake. Stimmt das?_


----------



## sokol

severin83 said:


> => Ich dachte du bist Slowake.
> Möglicherweise bin ich hier aber auch von der Umgangssprache geblendet. (??)


Gerade in Österreich wird zweifellos Indikativ bevorzugt, niemand würde bei uns in gesprochener Sprache in diesem Fall "wärst" benützen, geschweige denn "seist".

In Deutschland, und speziell weiter im Norden, ist aber - glaube ich - "wärst" in diesem Kontext durchaus normal und auch umgangssprachlich üblich.

Standardsprachlich sind sicherlich sowohl Konjunktiv I als auch II möglich, da stimme ich natürlich zu.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> In Deutschland, und speziell weiter im Norden, ist aber - glaube ich - "wärst" in diesem Kontext durchaus normal und auch umgangssprachlich üblich.


Ja, Konjunktiv II ist durchaus normal. Nur Konjunktiv I klingt für viele inzwischen etwas "hochgestochen".


----------



## Robocop

Nach einigem Nachdenken bin ich zu folgender Einsicht gekommen:

Wenn sich die Annahme auf eine *reale *Situation bezieht: Indikativ/Konjunktiv I
- Ich dachte, Du *bist/seist *Slowake (entweder ist er Slowake, oder er ist es nicht - eines von beiden trifft sicher zu).

Wenn sich die Annahme auf eine *hypothetische *Situation bezieht: Konjunktiv II:
- Ich dachte (bis jetzt), Paul *wäre *gerne Tierpfleger (ich weiss, dass Paul kein Tierpfleger ist!), und jetzt stellt sich heraus, dass er sich sogar vor kleinen Hunden fürchtet.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stimme Robocop im Wesentlichen zu, allerdings ist es dem Sprecher nicht klar, ob der andere Slowake ist. Deshalb ist die Einordnung in eine hypothetische Situation durchaus möglich. Entweder ist er Slowake, oder er ist es nicht - eines von beiden trifft sicher zu - aber ich weiß es nicht. Ich stellte die Hypothese auf, er wäre es.

Nur mit "wäre" ist der Satz möglich bei der echten hypothetischen Situation:
Er wäre Slowake, wenn seine Eltern nicht ausgewandert wären.


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> Wenn sich die Annahme auf eine *reale *Situation bezieht: Indikativ/Konjunktiv I
> - Ich dachte, Du *bist/seist *Slowake (entweder ist er Slowake, oder er ist es nicht - eines von beiden trifft sicher zu).
> 
> Wenn sich die Annahme auf eine *hypothetische *Situation bezieht: Konjunktiv II:
> - Ich dachte (bis jetzt), Paul *wäre *gerne Tierpfleger (ich weiss, dass Paul kein Tierpfleger ist!), und jetzt stellt sich heraus, dass er sich sogar vor kleinen Hunden fürchtet.


Siehst Du einen Unterschied zu dem, was ich schrieb, oder kann ich dies als Bestätigung auffassen?


----------



## Derselbe

MarX said:


> Ich habe jemand kennen gelernt der sagte er sei aus der Slowakei, aber dann hab ich in seinem Gesichtsbuchsprofil gelesen, dass er aus den Niederlanden *ist*.


Hier ist der Konjunktiv jedenfalls falsch. Was du ließt ist real und keine indirekte Aussage.


> Sag ich ihm denn "Ich dachte du wärst Slowake" oder "Ich dachte du seist Slowake"? Oder ist beides zulässig?



Ich halte Robocops Erklärung für plausibel und würde in der Situation hier "seist" bevorzugen. Im Übrigen würde ich den Konjunktiv I hier teilweise auch in Gesprächen und nicht nur in der Schriftsprache verwenden. Kommt wohl auf den Anlass an.


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Hier ist der Konjunktiv jedenfalls falsch. Was du lie*s*t ist real und keine indirekte Aussage.


Der Konjunktiv kann aber hier einen Zweifel ausdrücken.
_Ich habe jemand kennen gelernt*,* der sagte*,* er sei aus der Slowakei, aber dann hab ich in seinem Ge*s*ichtsbuch*s*profil(?) gelesen, dass er aus den Niederlanden *sei*.
_Ich habe es gelesen, nun stehen zwei Aussagen gegeneinander.

Gibt es ein "Gesichtsbuch"? (Ganz ausgeschlossen wäre es nicht. Ich kenne den Begriff nicht.) Wird das Fugen-"s" hier verwendet?


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Der Konjunktiv kann aber hier einen Zweifel ausdrücken.
> _Ich habe jemand kennen gelernt*,* der sagte*,* er sei aus der Slowakei, aber dann hab ich in seinem Ge*s*ichtsbuch*s*profil(?) gelesen, dass er aus den Niederlanden *sei*.
> _Ich habe es gelesen, nun stehen zwei Aussagen gegeneinander.


Also über die Frage der Grammatikalität von Kunjunktiv nach "lesen" sind wir anscheinend geteilter Meinung. Auch bei Zweifeln meine ich, nach "lesen" kein Konjunktiv. Ich gebe aber zu, dass es sich um einen Grenzfall handelt.


> Gibt es ein "Gesichtsbuch"? (Ganz ausgeschlossen wäre es nicht. Ich kenne den Begriff nicht.) Wird das Fugen-"s" hier verwendet?


Gemeint ist wohl Facebook.

Nach "Buch" kein Fugen-s.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> _Ich habe jemand kennen gelernt*,* der sagte*,* er sei aus der Slowakei, aber dann hab ich in seinem Ge*s*ichtsbuch*s*profil(?) gelesen, dass er aus den Niederlanden *sei*._


Mir kommt i.d.R. der Konjunktiv in _dass_-Sätzen deplaziert vor. Intuitiv würde ich sagen und schreiben:
_... habe ich in seinem Face-Book-Profil gelesen, *dass* er aus den Niederlanden *ist*._
_... habe ich in seinem Face-Book-Profil gelesen, er *sei* aus den Niederlanden._

Ich empfinde das so, dass die Konjunktion dass den nachfolgenden Teilsatz bereits relativiert, d.h. nicht absolute, sondern in Relation zum Gelesenen stellt und des daher keines Konjunktivs mehr bedarf. Im zweiten Satz drückt der Konjunktiv die Relativierung aus. Das ist anderns als z.B. im Französischen, wo der Subjonctif gerade nach _que_ kommt.

Andere scheinen das ähnlich zu sehen:
_Er sagt, dass er den ganzen Tag gearbeitet hat__.
= Er sagt, er habe den ganzen Tag gearbeitet__.
_


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Mir kommt i.d.R. der Konjunktiv in _dass_-Sätzen deplaziert vor. Intuitiv würde ich sagen und schreiben:
> _... habe ich in seinem Face-Book-Profil gelesen, *dass* er aus den Niederlanden *ist*._
> _... habe ich in seinem Face-Book-Profil gelesen, er *sei* aus den Niederlanden._



Du hast absolut Recht. Das "dass" war das Problem, nicht das "lesen". Ich entschuldige mich für die Verwirrung und Ändere meine Aussage in: "Kein Konjunktiv in dass-Sätzen."


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Du hast absolut Recht. Das "dass" war das Problem, nicht das "lesen". Ich entschuldige mich für die Verwirrung und Ändere meine Aussage in: "Kein Konjunktiv in dass-Sätzen."



Ich glaube nicht, dass man das so generell sagen kann.
Zumindestens empfinde ich es bei indirekter Rede nicht als falsch. 

_Er sagte, dass er aus den Niederlanden sei.
_
Ich verstehe nicht_,  dass man __habe "ich in seinem Face-Book-Profil gelesen, *dass* er aus den Niederlanden *ist*." nicht als indirekte Rede auffassen kann.

Kann man nicht solche Wendungen, wie
Er sagte,
ich hörte von ihm,
ich las,
_
für indirekte Rede verwenden? Letztlich sind es doch immer Wiedergaben fremder (oder eigener) Gedanken? Siehe auch: http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Verb/Modi/Indirekte.html (wird von den Anderen  verlinkt unter "Dass-Satz in der indirekten Rede").


> Im Prinzip wird der Konjunktiv I gewählt.
> 
> Von dieser Grundregel wird_ unter anderem_ abgewichen,         wenn die indirekte Rede durch einen Nebensatz mit _dass_ ausgedrückt wird. Dann *kann* auch der Indikativ stehen.


 (Spezielle Hervorhebung von mir.)

Natürlich kann man heute auch den Indikativ verwenden. _Warum aber nicht die andere Form? _Es scheint keine klare und einfache Begründung zu geben.


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Es scheint keine klare und einfache Begründung zu geben.



Doch! Die einfache Erklärung ist, dass dass-Sätze per Definition keine indirekte Rede sind.

Die Aussage: "Zumindestens empfinde ich es bei [dass-Sätzen in] indirekter Rede nicht als falsch." 
ist perplex.
Es gibt keine indirekte Rede, die mit "dass" eingeleitet wird. Dass dabei fremde Gedanken wiedergegeben werden, ändern nichts daran, dass es sich nicht um eine indirekte Rede handelt.

_



			Kann man nicht solche Wendungen, wie
Er sagte,
ich hörte von ihm,
ich las,
		
Click to expand...

_


> für indirekte Rede verwenden?


Klar, indirekte Rede:
Er sagte, es sei aus den Niederlanden.
Ich hörte von ihm, es gehe ihm schlecht.
Ich las, die Polizei habe den Täter gefasst.

Nicht indirekte Rede ist:
Er sagte,  dass er aus den Niederlangen ist.
Ich hörte von ihm, dass es ihm schlecht geht.
Ich las, dass die Polizei den Täter gefasst hat. 

*
Edit:
Ich sehe gerade, dass deine Internetquelle dass-Sätze als indirekte Rede auffasst. Das widerspricht zwar meinem Kenntnisstand, ich schließe aber nicht aus, dass ich mich hierbei irre. Ich habe leider momentan keinen Zugriff auf eine vernünftige Quelle, werde das aber recherchieren und dann hoffentlich demnächst nachreichen.*


----------



## Hutschi

Direkte Rede hat (heute) praktisch immer "Gänsefüßchen". (Früher gab es auch andere Markierungen.)

Er sagt: "Ich komme heute."

"Gestern war ich nicht hier.", sagte sie. 

"Ich bin nicht sicher bei der Zeichensetzung für direkte Rede nach der Rechtschreibreform.", schrieb Hutschi.

Sie fragte: "Wer bist du?"

Er sagte: "Ich käme heute gerne."


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Natürlich kann man heute auch den Indikativ verwenden. _Warum aber nicht die andere Form? _Es scheint keine klare und einfache Begründung zu geben.


Laut Canoo sind auch beide Formen erlaubt. Nur umgekehrt ist der Konjunktiv ohne Konjunktion obligatorisch. Meine Aussage war auch nur, dass ich den Konjuktiv für überflüssig ("keines Konjunktivs mehr bedarf") halte, nicht dass seine Verwendung *falsch* *wäre*. (Der Konjunktiv im vorhergehenden Satz ist übrigens nicht überflüssig, weil er hier Modus Irrealis ausdrückt).


----------



## Robocop

Derselbe said:


> Die einfache Erklärung ist, dass dass-Sätze per Definition keine indirekte Rede sind.


Das trifft zu, wenn man indirekte *Rede* und indirekte *Wiedergabe* unterscheidet, was aber längst nicht alle machen.

- Direkte Rede [Paul sagt zu mir]: "*Ich gehe* heute Abend ins Kino."
- Indirekte Rede: Paul sagte mir, *er gehe* heute Abend ins Kino.
- Indirekte Wiedergabe: Paul sagte mir, *dass er* heute Abend ins Kino *geht/gehe*.


----------



## ablativ

Siehe hierzu auch folgenden Thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=652799&highlight=indirekte


----------



## oberhaenslir

.

Die indirekte Rede wird mit dem Konjunktiv ausgedrückt, nicht mit dem Konditional:
"Ich glaubte, du seiest Pole." ('dachte' ist auch falsch)

Das Konditional drückt eine Bedingung aus:
"Wenn du nicht die Staatsbürgerschaft Deutschlands bekommen hättest, wärest du immer noch Pole."

.


----------



## Demiurg

oberhaenslir said:


> Die indirekte Rede wird mit dem Konjunktiv ausgedrückt, nicht mit dem Konditional ...



Das Problem ist, dass es im Deutschen keinen eigenständigen Konditional als Modus gibt, sondern eben nur den Konjunktiv I und II.


----------



## berndf

oberhaenslir said:


> Die indirekte Rede wird mit dem Konjunktiv ausgedrückt, nicht mit dem Konditional:
> "Ich glaubte, du seiest Pole." ('dachte' ist auch falsch)
> 
> Das Konditional drückt eine Bedingung aus:
> "Wenn du nicht die Staatsbürgerschaft Deutschlands bekommen hättest, wärest du immer noch Pole."


Zuerst zur Terminologie: Sowohl _sei(e)st _als auch _wär(e)st _sind Konjunktivformen, eben Konjunktiv I und Konjunktiv II. Den Konjunktiv II als _Konditional _zu bezeichnen wäre derart verwirrend, dass es sich von vorne herein verbietet: Der "wirkliche" Konditional, so wie er in romanischen Sprachen und im Englischen existiert, drückt nicht nicht eine Bedingung aus, sondern erscheint in der einer Bedingung unterworfenen Aussage. Die dem Konditional noch ähnlichste deutsche Form ist die "_würde_-Form":_Wenn du nicht die Staatsbürgerschaft Deutschlands *bekommen würdest*, bliebest du Pole.
_​Aber eine solche Unterscheidung (Konjunktiv II vs. Konditional) wäre im Deutschen, wie Demiurg bereits sagte, nicht belastbar. Tatsächlich ist die _würde_-Form heute nichts anderes als ein Konjunktiv II-Ersatz.

Nur zur eigentlichen Behauptung: In indirekter Rede ist der Konjunktiv II sehr wohl auch in höheren Sprachregistern üblich; insbesondere in den folgenden Fällen:
1) Zur Konjunktiv-Indikativ Unterscheidung in Fällen, in denen Indikativ und Konjunktiv I morphologisch nicht unterscheidbar sind: _Er sagte, wir hätten heute frei_ statt _Er sagte, wir haben heute frei_.
2) Als stilistisches Mittel um besondere Distanz zu der wiedergegebenen Aussage auszudrücken: _Er behauptet, er hätte alles erledigt; aber ich habe da so meine Zweifel_.

Während 2) eine Option ist, für die es keine festen grammatischen Regeln gibt, ist 1) immer dann geboten, wenn durch die Ununterscheidbarkeit von Indikativ und Konjunktiv I die Information verloren ginge, dass es sich überhaupt um indirekte Rede handelt.



oberhaenslir said:


> "Ich glaubte, du seiest Pole." (*'dachte' ist auch falsch*)


Im Prinzip neige ich dazu hier zuzustimmen. Allerdings hat dies mit der heutigen Sprachwirklichkeit nichts mehr zu tun. An dem Diktum "falsch" festzuhalten, wäre wohl reine Don Quijoterie. Als stilistischer Hinweis für den Gebrauch in gehobenen Sprachregistern aber sicher valide.


----------



## maicart

From what I see "Ich dachte" usually takes the Konjunktiv, but can it also take the Indikativ? Are the three options below correct?
Does German use the "Konjunktiv II Plusquamperfekt" where English uses the"Past Perfect" in this case?

Ich dachte, du _____ vorher hier gegessen.

a) hast (Perfekt) (I thought you have eaten here before)
b) habest (Konjunktiv I Perfekt) (I thought you have eaten here before) 
c) hattest (Plusquamperfekt) (I thought you had eaten here before)
d) hättest (Konjunktiv II Plusquamperfekt) (I thought you would have eaten here before)


----------



## Gernot Back

b), _Konjunktiv 1 der Vergangenheit _is first choice in indirect speech.
d), _Konjunktiv 2 der Vergangenheit _is first choice, if you know better meanwhile, i.e. that *in fact* he has never eaten at that place before.



maicart said:


> Does German use the "Konjunktiv II Plusquamperfekt" where English uses the"Past Perfect" in this case?



Actually, English uses the past subjunctive, too. The problem with English is that with the exception of the 1st and 3rd person singular of the verb _to be_

[_ I_ | _he_ | _she_ |_ it_ ] _were_,​
past subjunctive forms have become indistinguishable from past indicative forms in Modern English.


----------



## maicart

@Gernot Back Thanks, I understand. So, is this correct?

Ich dachte, er _____ .

a) _war _zu Hause. ❌ Präteritum Indikativ Wrong
b) _wäre _zu Hause. ✅ Präteritum Konjunktiv II
c) _ist _zu Hause. ❌ Präsens Indikativ Wrong
d) _sei _zu Hause. ✅ Präsens Konjunktiv I Right

I'm saying because a native speaker told me that the correct expression was a), but maybe it is said in colloquial style?


----------



## Gernot Back

No, I didn't say the indicative was (were) wrong. In fact, more and more people use it instead of the subjunctive mood. I guess the German language is going through the same process as English centuries ago. Much is getting mixed up in the field of the subjunctive mood in German now (Konj. 2 instead of Konj. 1, Konjunktiv periphrasis with _würde_, Indikativ instead of Konjunktiv). Romance languages like Spanish are a lot more conservative in that respect.

see also I thought he were/was


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich verstehe nicht_, dass man habe "ich in seinem Face-Book-Profil gelesen, *dass* er aus den Niederlanden *ist*." nicht als indirekte Rede auffassen kann._


Wahrscheinlich kann man es auch als indirekte Rede auffassen, aber in diesem Fall scheint mir der Konjunktiv nicht so recht zu passen. Es wurde erwähnt, dass man in dass-Sätzen Indikativ nehmen kann, und im gegebenen Kontext ist klar, dass die Aussage von dem Niederländer selbst stammt. Ein Facebook-Profil legt man üblicherweise selbst an. Solange ich kein spezielles Misstrauen gegenüber dem Inhaber der Facebook-Seite hege und mir keine Hinweise auf eine Manipulation durch Dritte vorliegen, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Angabe der Nationalität korrekt ist und sage:
Ich habe in seinem Facebook-Profil gelesen, dass er aus den Niederlanden ist.
(oder einfach:
… dass er Niederländer ist.
… dass er Holländer ist.)


----------

